# copper spray a gasket needed for head spacer install ?



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

hey boys after getting scammed with bogus vr6 ARP studs by Rmeitz167 i finally got my legit set from arp , i went ahead and installed my head spacer with a mk4 gasket with the center layer removed and the head spacer in its place. Is it absolutely essential that i use copper sprayagasket on it ? The used head spacer had it all over that i cleaned off. The water jacket holes are aligned perfectly. 

let me know 

Pete K


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

I use it. It just helps seal everything up nice and tight :thumbup: 
Spray both sides of each gasket, let them fully dry then torque away!  I usually put a couple studs in the head then slide the head over so it stays in place


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

do it


----------



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

i have the head on torqued to the first sequence 40ft lbs , tear it all apart or run it without the spray ?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

take it off, get a *new* headgasket, spray it on every surface and reinstall...


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

It's recommended but not necessary if the surfaces are all clean and without any imperfections.


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

Hot rod guys around me told me not to bother with that ****. That being said, there isn't any definitive testing ever done to prove other wise


----------



## optiks (Mar 15, 2003)

the gasket is brand new ! 

all parts were cleaned perfect so i will just run it


----------



## Milkidou (Oct 27, 2010)

my head has been surfaced, everything was really clean so i didin't used any spray...


----------



## slcturbo (Apr 19, 2010)

optiks said:


> the gasket is brand new !
> 
> all parts were cleaned perfect so i will just run it


If it's already on then just run it.

I sprayed both sides of both gaskets, let dry, installed and torqued the arp's in 3 steps to 85 ft-lbs. 

No problems. I never retorqued either, but I'll probably check them this winter.

Use the arp lube to get the correct torque reading:beer:


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> take it off, get a *new* headgasket, spray it on every surface and reinstall...



im sent


----------

